# Will Motherboard support DDR3 Ram?



## arnab.d287 (Feb 12, 2012)

I have JetWay I31GM4 Motherboard with 1Gb DDR2 ram and 450W Psu. Dual Core E5200 2.5GHz. My question is Can I replace my 1 Gb DDR2 Ram with a 2 gb or 4gb DDR3 Ram? Will my motherboard support DDR3??
If not
Please Suggest a Motherboard supporting DDR3 Ram within 3-4k


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 12, 2012)

No. You Motherboard only supports DDR2.

Heres an ASUS Motherboard For your Pentium DualCore:-*www.ebay.in/itm/ASUS-P5G41T-M-LX-Motherboard-Intel-G41-DDR3-C2D-quad-/250990292522?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_203&hash=item3a702fee2a
Its for 3K
It has a G41 instead of your G31 so you may see a little performance increase in Graphics.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Cilus (Feb 12, 2012)

There are plenty of G41 chipset based LGA775 motherboards available with DDR3 support. The Gigabyte G41 will cost you around 2.5K. Get one of these and use DDR3 ram on it. 
But before making the purchase, always check the official description of the selected motherboard in its manufacturer's web site to verify the maximum Ram supports and other features. There are couple of low end MSI G41 motherboards available which don't support Ram more than 4 GB.


----------



## arnab.d287 (Feb 12, 2012)

ok thanks


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2012)

^^ if your current mobo is working properly then why you wanr to upgrade to DDR3 mem - you won't see any huge performance boost by just upgrading to ddr3 mem - just get one more 2GB ddr2 ram module @ 1.3k and save the rest of the money to get a good gpu/psu - however if you still prefer to get a DDR3 mobo for some reason get Gigabyte G41M-T S2P


----------



## arnab.d287 (Feb 13, 2012)

DDR3 Ram cost less than DDR2 and I have no idea how long DDR2 will last just like DDR ram


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 13, 2012)

total cost of upgrading to a DDR3 board + DDR3 ram kit will many times more than a simple ram upgrade. upgrade ram when you feel your system needs to be replaced by a better one. and moreover DDR3 won't bring much performance increase to your ageing PC. keep using DDR2.


----------



## topgear (Feb 14, 2012)

arnab.d287 said:


> DDR3 Ram cost less than DDR2 and I have no idea how long DDR2 will last just like DDR ram



a mobo based on G41 or even P45 chipset is obsolete now - so unless you are getting a new cpu+mobo don't just think about getting DDR3 mem for your current cpu only - it woin't make your current rig future proof.

4GB DDR3 mem will cost 200 bucks less than 2GB DDR3 mem but you will get 3GB DDR2 mem as well if you spend that extra 200 bucks and it will save you 2.7k


----------



## arnab.d287 (Feb 14, 2012)

What should I go for? 4gb or 2 gb? I will buy a HD6670 along with it and will mainly use my pc for gaming and movies..


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 14, 2012)

Mobo here:-
ASUS P5G41T-M LX Motherboard Intel G41 DDR3 C2D quad | eBay 2fee2a

I know its obsolete but still its a good board...
Go for 4gb if you use for gaming.


----------



## topgear (Feb 15, 2012)

@ *arnab.d287* -if you have a single 1GB ram module get a 2GB module and try to run it with the existing ram module you have - IF the system remains stable then you will get 3GB mem which is good for gaming or else get 2x 2GB modules at 2.6k to stay free from any compatibility issue 

BTW, can you tell what PSu you have Brand/Model/Watt ??


----------



## arnab.d287 (Feb 15, 2012)

I have Powerstar 450 watt psu


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 15, 2012)

^^ Powerstar? looks like another desi crap. if its working fine, stick to it but if you plan to upgrade or have budget, change it.


----------



## arnab.d287 (Feb 15, 2012)

Its working fine though till now.. 2yrs have passed with it..


----------



## topgear (Feb 16, 2012)

^^ you are going to get a HD6670 so you better change the PSu - get 2GB DDr2 ram or 2x 2GB DDR2 ram and a corsair VS450 @ 2.1k


----------



## arnab.d287 (Feb 16, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ you are going to get a HD6670 so you better change the PSu - get 2GB DDr2 ram or 2x 2GB DDR2 ram and a corsair VS450 @ 2.1k



I actually dont have any budget for PSu but I will try to get it. Thanks


----------

